
SpaceX seeks to set turnaround record for an orbital rocket on Monday - samizdis
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/07/spacex-seeks-to-set-turnaround-record-for-an-orbital-rocket-on-monday/
======
rbanffy
> In 1985, before the space shuttle Challenger accident caused NASA to slow
> its efforts to refurbish the shuttle between flights, Atlantis returned to
> space just 54 days after landing, marking the shortest time between orbiter
> reuse

Minor nitpick: Falcon 9's 1st stage is not an orbital vehicle. And shuttle
boosters were also reused.

OTOH, the shuttle was much more "fixable" than "reusable".

------
samizdis
tl;dr:

This booster was first used on May 30[1], with the launch of the Demo-2
mission for NASA, successfully sending astronauts Doug Hurley and Bob Behnken
to the International Space Station. A launch Monday means the company will
have reused this booster in just 51 days.

[1] Edited to add: Ars article actually says (if not yet corrected) June 30,
but it was May 30.

